# Addition to first layout



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm starting on the addition to my first ever layout. The bench work is done and laid out track for first look over just to make sure I'm on the right track for what I want. Everything seems to fit alright but let me know if it looks totally wrong.
First picture is the basic plan I have.
Second picture, green paper is a two stall engine house, orange paper in front of that is refueling station.
Third picture is of two background factories, the orange papers, the box in the corner is going to be a rock quarry, pink paper is crusher/loader.
Last picture is just looking back down over the yard area.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice addition!! Should look great when completed!!

Pat


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent track plan.....looks like a lot of fun


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like it! Nice transition of the new mainline loop ends into the original loop. Plenty of freight storage. Looks good!

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks great!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I don't see any problems at all with the design or layout of the addition!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Looks good David! I use paper templates of my buildings in the layout phase of my track also, but I never considered color coding, makes it much easier to see!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks everybody.

John I really didn't color code the papers they just happened to be the ones I grabbed


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Its been quite awhile since I have updated anything about work on the addition to my first ever layout so I guess its time to catch everyone up on the progress.
The first part I worked on was the quarry/crusher/loading area. I stacked up foam for the layers then covered with plaster cloth and painted it all with an airbrush just to see how it would come out. I got some chip rock from work for the piles and built the bell crusher from scratch/pictures. I'm using a modified coaling tower as the loader, did some light weathering,dusting with the airbrush and it came out alright I think. I still have to make some loads for the cars and weathering on them also. All in all came out pretty good I think.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

The next part I have been working on is the engine shop, re-fuel point, interlock switch house and yard. Not really allot to say about all of it though. I made the fuel tanks from a couple of commercial size toilet paper roll centers and cut some sprues to make the pipes going under ground for the tank fill and out to the fill nozzles. Still have allot of weathering to do, bumper ends and some more ground cover. Right now just trying to finish the building up part done then will go back and take my time weathering everything.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice progress, David.

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm amazed that the simple wedding-cake style layup of pink foam turned out so nicely for the quarry. Nice work ... simple, but very convincing results!

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

It looks very nice david. I like your idea with the quarry. Cant wait to see more progress on this. Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome.
I love it!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

WOW! That looks so cool, amazing work!


----------

